
Source Code for IoT Botnet ‘Mirai’ Released - asimjalis
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2016/10/source-code-for-iot-botnet-mirai-released/
======
user5994461
Summary of the article:

The botnet that DDoS'ed KrebsOnSecurity last month [peak at 600 Gbps] has been
named Mirai and the code source has been publicly released by the author.

Expect the internet to be flooded soon.

------
degenerate
Hopefully this forces manufacturers to more quickly release firmware updates
for existing hardware, and ensure all _future_ devices REQUIRE
username/password changes out of the box and when factory reset. One can
dream?

